# How attached is your chi to you?



## fendixbaby (Nov 10, 2012)

I just recently got a 10 week old chihuahua puppy, & she will be staying with my step mom for a few weeks to a month to get her stable in her new environment.

I know Chihuahuas tend to attach themselves to one person (although personally it's never happened with any of my chihuahuas), will she get attached to my step mom more than me? I've been worried about that, I want her to know I am the primary caretaker.


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

I have 2chis, The male is overly-attached to me and the female is closer to my husband. I don't know how that happened, I spend most of my time at home.

In my experience there is no a reason why, at least not with mine, each of us spend time with them, feed them and play together and separately to avoid this strong attachments.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Gemma is completely attached to me. She also loves my boyfriend, but if it's my boyfriend and myself in the same room, she will come to me. She always wants to be in my lap. Since we brought her home, I am the one who has trained her, fed her, and walked her, so she has learned that I am the master.


----------



## roxysmum (Sep 5, 2012)

Roxy is so attached to me. If I go out of the room and she can't follow me she'll sit n cry at the door even if my bf is in the room and trying to fuss her. Luckily I'm with her most of the time or I think she'd have a breakdown lol


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I had my chi (Midgie's) mom. She had 5 pups, one passed away. I let my mother have pick of the litter as I couldn't keep any since I, myself was pregnant with twins. Midgie lived with me the first 2 months of her life then went to live with my mom the next 8 months. My mother gave me Midgie back reluctantly because the mother chi passed away 10 months later after the pups were born, so then I was chi-less. Midgie is attached to my hip & has always been. Don't know if she was as attached to my mother like she is me, but I don't think so. My mother also has a Corgi which I think Midgie was more bonded to when she had her.


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

I have 2 chihuahuas. Maggie is attatched to my husband but Missy is obsessed attached to me!They have completly different personalities though.


----------



## first_time_chi_owner (Oct 12, 2012)

We have a male chi and he is attached to me. He loves the OH but it's me he sleeps with or comes to. The OH is the trainer but I'm the primary care giver! I love how attached he is too me!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

The beauty of having 3 is that there is someone for everyone!

I am the care giver, feeder, nail trim taker, Vet appointment maker and taker, trainer and while one loves me a ridiculous amount and is my constant companion, one loves my husband just as much and the third loves us both equally.

Oddly, the descriptions I just gave match the order of the photos below...


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Well, now that Toby and I live alone he is ridiculously attached to me. He is my little shadow. But when I lived with my parents and sister, he adored them too because they helped me take care of him- especially my sister because we shared a room with her for 6 months. But I was also #1. 

Also, when he is with my parents' dogs, he loves all humans a lot less lol. He drops anyone when he sees his cousin Rocky! And when Lilly is around, he entertains himself running circles around her. 

But even when my mom and sis came to visit, he was attached to me. He loves me. Such a mamas boy 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Jaxx is a mama's boy through and through. He still loves my hubby but if he has his pick most of the time he picks me.
I think he became so bonded with me because he is with me so much and I was the first one to take care of his needs after he left the breeder. I have always been the one to bathe, feed, water, etc... Hubby takes him out the last thing at night but most of the time I take him out the rest of the time unless we go on walks together.
It took Jaxx a long time to warm up to hubby. The other night Jaxx laid on his lap for probably 2 hours and we both commented on how Jaxx never stays on his lap for that long. He usually goes sits on his lap and says hello gives a couple kisses and then runs back to me.


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

Chloe is completely attached to me. She loves my boyfriend, too, but if we're both there she always would prefer to be with me. I'm my sure why though because we both feed her equally. I walk her more, but my boyfriend plays with her more. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## APBTgirl252 (Sep 29, 2011)

Cody is a total mama's boy. He is like my little shadow. Everywhere I am, he is right there.
I've been his primary care taker ever since I rescued him though. He does like others such as my parents if they are babysitting but if I'm present he always chooses to be with me.


----------



## Rox and Parks (Oct 31, 2012)

My Roxie girl is super attached to me. She seriously loves my boyfriend, but she definitely prefers me. He wants her to be his lap dog, but she'll whine if she's in his lap because she wants to be with me.

I think she mostly sees my boyfriend as a playmate because of the way they interact. We both feed her, give excessive cuddles, train, and tuck her in bed. The biggest difference is that I'm firm with her and make her work to get my attention. She gets her way all the time with my boyfriend. Because of that she probably thinks I'm the leader, she's in the middle rank, and my boyfriend's rank is lower than hers.


----------



## amylounell (Sep 8, 2012)

Tucker is a mommas boy for sure! He does like playing with my boys but otherwise he wants momma. Other than my boys pouring his food in his bowl a few times I'm the one that takes care of him.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

